# Medical check-up



## johnnysi (Dec 24, 2012)

I got a job offer in NZ and in January will be lodging my application for work visa. Obviously, medical check-up is a part of the process. 
Would anybody have any idea how strict the rules are? I have a health issue, but completely medically controlled with low-cost medicine of which I have stock for next 18 months anyway and no hospitalisation is predicted or required.
Thanks!


----------



## ChrisR (Apr 10, 2012)

It's hard to predict what they will be strict on. As the medical has to be done by an approved GP rather than your own, I would suggest you get your own GP to write a letter for you to include with the medical report stating your condition is well controlled and confirming your supplies etc. I don't know if it'll make any difference but it shouldn't do any harm! I am mildly asthmatic and asked my GP to write a letter confirming it is well controlled and medication rarely needed etc and it wasn't picked up on. At the end, if they want further info they will request it, so at least you'll know then what you need to tell them to hopefully persuade them your condition isn't an issue. Good luck!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

johnnysi said:


> I got a job offer in NZ and in January will be lodging my application for work visa. Obviously, medical check-up is a part of the process.
> Would anybody have any idea how strict the rules are? I have a health issue, but completely medically controlled with low-cost medicine of which I have stock for next 18 months anyway and no hospitalisation is predicted or required.
> Thanks!


The rules won't be as strict as say for an identical person suffering the same condition but applying for Permanent Residency.
Since you are applying for a work visa which will be time restricted Immigration should only consider your health costs for the length of time you have applied for on the work visa - 12 months, 18 months whatever.
Because of this you may find they are a little more relaxed plus the fact you have 18 months of medication - wow! How did you manage that one?
My wife has a medical condition and we went for PR and the fight with Immigrations MA was painful. Got there in the end but wasted 13 months of our time and lots of pound notes.

Be completely honest in your application. Give as much info as you can.
As other members have said - get your GP to write a letter about you prognosis over the next couple of years. Something to back up your claims. Pre-empt what Immigration or their Medical Assessor will want to know and include it if you can.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

You cannot bring more than three months worth of a prescription in to the country, so, your 18 months worth is a bit moot.

Bringing Medicines into New Zealand on your Person or in your luggage


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes but that's when you bring them in as a personal possession - 3 months worth max.

Put the rest in the shipping container which will turn up at your chosen destination after you have been in the country a few weeks.
Do like we did and place them all in a box with other bathroom personal items labelled as such. Customs didn't even bother to check any of our 40 footer!


----------

